# I Am Number Four



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

I saw a commercial for the film during the Glee mid-season opener, and instantly recognized Alex Pettyfer from the Alex Rider film.

This movie looks pretty good. Since it's coming out in a few days, I figured I'd go ahead and make a thread for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I'll watch it if I can trick someone into taking me for free.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 9, 2011)

Its no Twilight.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it supposed to?

Cause' if so I'm out.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks to be the audience the trailer is trying to inspire interest in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

I may also be out. I didn't watch the trailer, but I though "oh, aliens and explosions" and thought it'd be a generic alien movie at least.

I don't want know sparkle alien ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2011)

Ehhh looks decent


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2011)

alex pettyfer yes, thank you, I'll be seeing you soon


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll go see it.

Only cause' ima' sucker for movies where "People" have powers.


----------



## kibokun (Feb 10, 2011)

i hope its gonna be (at least) decent,
got bay and spielberg as the producers,
i think i'll go see it too


----------



## Havoc (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll watch it if I can trick someone into taking me for free.


Good luck, you fat slob.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like The Covenant


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2011)

The effects look amazing but I'm betting the acting in it is going to be completely horrible.


----------



## Hardcore Chick (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks ok.  I don't think its going to be that good.  

Its looks to much like a "Push" which was also dissapointing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Push wasn't *that* bad. It wasn't good, but it was mildly entertaining. And it had Dakota Fanning in it. I'd hit it.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 10, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I'll go see it.
> 
> Only cause' ima' sucker for movies where "People" have powers.



Me to and sometimes they surprise me and are pretty good


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Push wasn't *that* bad. It wasn't good, but it was mildly entertaining. And it had Dakota Fanning in it. I'd hit it.


And this one has Dianna Agron. Definitely would hit that.

The movie looks okay, might check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2011)

It doesn't seem like anything that would win an award.

I don't recall a lot of movies released in this part of the year that do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I only watch movies that are snubbed at the awards.


----------



## EvilBunnyChan (Feb 10, 2011)

I dunno, I _may_ watch it if I get the time to, but I'm always busy which really sucks.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 10, 2011)

It sounds mildly interesting  I may go see this if I have the time and there's nothing else I really want to see


----------



## The Potential (Feb 10, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Me to and sometimes they surprise me and are pretty good



Indeed.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Saw it last night, it was kinda disappointing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

Go see it, all of you! I want sequels


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

So does Teresa Palmer (#6) have a very big role in this movie?  I kind of like her as an actress and might be willing to see it if she's around doing some significant stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

She has some cameos in the first half, and makes her official debut in the climax (last 30 or so mins) where she


*Spoiler*: __ 



shows off her teleportation, barriers, and super shooting skills




So in short, she kicks the _most_ ass.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

No character development or anything for her?  She just kicks a lot of ass?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

NO SHE'S INTERESTING _AND_ KICKS ASS

GO SEE THE MOVIE.

I WANT SEQUELS


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 20, 2011)

Saw it yesterday. It wasn't that bad. Was expecting more action scenes since Bay's name is attached it. If a sequel came out. I'd check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

You could see Bay's influence in the final fight :33


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 20, 2011)

Another Generic Michael Bay influenced film with Teens discovering that they have sight beyond sight pfffft.. Hollywood need 2 start producing quality films again like inception and Watchmen and not finance Sparkly Teen Films that make me wanna puke.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 20, 2011)

*I Am Number Four*
_(DreamWorks/Touchstone/Disney) NEW [3,154 Theaters]

Friday $6.2M, Saturday $7.6M, Estimated Sunday $5.7M 
Three-Day Weekend $19.5M, Estimated Four-Day Holiday *$21M*_

I would of thought 30M+ it being a Holiday weekend.

I've read it had a Production budget of $56M.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Another Generic Michael Bay influenced film with Teens discovering that they have sight beyond sight pfffft.. Hollywood need 2 start producing quality films again like inception and Watchmen and not finance Sparkly Teen Films that make me wanna puke.



Meh.

Call me an easygoing film watcher, but you can't expect every film to be on those levels.

It's a solid B film, maybe C, but it's still watchable and fun. It's not nearly as bad as Twilight. Go see it.

Ill, where'd you get those numbers?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Farih (Feb 21, 2011)

It was...ok.  Not bad but I'm not sure I would watch again.  The special effects were really nice, tho...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I might watch it one lonely night when I'm at home alone and nobody loves me.

Maybe Tuesday. Movie tickets are $5 on Tuesdays at this one theatre. :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2011)

Sucks for you, at the local dollar theater tickets are always $1, and on Tuesdays so are popcorn and drinks.

$3 bucks = perfect movie deal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

There used to be a $1 movie theatre here, but it only showed movies that were out of normal theatres (but not quite DVD yet).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, well, yeah. I have to wait for it to be in that "not quite DVD yet" area too.

That's why I only go there to catch movies I didn't want to bust $20-40 on.


----------



## Fierce (Feb 22, 2011)

It wasn't great, wasn't bad. The acting/dialogue was pretty mediocre. The storyline has(d) a lot of potential, imo, but a pretty weak job was done developing everything. On the plus side, great CGI, cool concept.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 22, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Another Generic Michael Bay influenced film with Teens discovering that they have sight beyond sight pfffft.. Hollywood need 2 start producing quality films again like inception and Watchmen and not finance Sparkly Teen Films that make me wanna puke.



This   x100


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm curious, did you actually see the movie?

Again, just curious. It didn't really come off as that kind of film to me.


----------



## Farih (Feb 22, 2011)

Fierce said:


> It wasn't great, wasn't bad. The acting/dialogue was pretty mediocre. The storyline has(d) a lot of potential, imo, but a pretty weak job was done developing everything. On the plus side, great CGI, cool concept.



Pretty much this.  The story really wasn't _that_ bad, and I certainly won't say it was a "typical" Bay film.  It was pretty predictable, though, but the special effects kept me entertained throughout the film.  I'm not sure if I would watch a sequel....


----------

